# Write Protected Files



## Pest88 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a question as I have purchased The Tornado(tm) and transferred all the files from my old windows xp laptop to my new vista 32 bit laptop such as homework, excel files, music, photos, etc. If I try to edit anything it says its write protected and cannot be saved. Is there anyway to un-write-protect all the files that i have transferred? I have googled this question but to no avail. I would really appreciate the help if anyone can shed some light on this for me. Thanks!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello pest, welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

Have you tried either 

1. Right clicking on the files and unchecking the 'read only' box 
2. Saving the file under a different name


----------



## Pest88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, wow I can't believe i didn't think of the read only. So anyway, I unchecked the boxes and hit apply and ok for all the folders and sub folders that are read only, only to have them just to revert back to read only. Is this some kind of vista flaw or is there some way to get around this?

p.s. Saving them as a new name does work, but there are so many files and i do not feel like doing this.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:grin: 

Ok, I was going to explain this, but microsoft have done better ..... rare thing. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256614


----------



## Pest88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, that doesn't work. Seems that trick doesn't work for vista. But I think this might work, when i copied a file to my flash drive it seemed to be able to be edited. Do you think if I just burned everything to a DVD and then dragged them all back to a new folder on the desktop would make them revert back to normal or would that be a waste of time?


----------



## MegaSvensk (Aug 22, 2007)

Have you given yourself full read/write access to the files in their properties?

If not just right click on the folder(s) you want access to, click properties and then click on the security tab. Then you add your user name and check the top check box and then click OK.


----------



## Pest88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, this is weird.. it says I have full control of the folders, but no control of any individual file.. When I gave myself full control to one file it fixed it! So is there a fast way to give myself full control over all the files or I have to do that one by one? If I select all the files I cannot see the security tab. I'm sure theres a easy way like in cmd prompt, maybe? I do not know why I don't have full control over all the files..Thanks dude!


----------

